# Hedgehog not wanting to take prescribed gel?



## LaurenNicole9618 (Jan 2, 2015)

My one year old hedgehog just went to the vet because of a large deep open wound on her neck that was infected (it looked like someone had like slit her throat). The vet said it was probably a laceration (there's nothing sharp in her cage) or where something had ruptured. At the vet they gave her a shot with something for pain that was supposed to last a few days, just because they had cleaned out and cut around on the wound. 
They gave me amoxicillin and a "pet gel" to give her. As I am not supposed to give them at the same time, and I can't give her the amoxicillin yet, I attempted to give her the "pet gel". It tried giving her it just on a spoon hoping she would eat it off that. (I wasn't told to put it on anything) she wouldn't eat it so I decided to put it on her favorite treat; crickets. I got two crickets and put the gel on them. Usually she goes crazy for crickets, but she would not eat them, I'm guessing because she knew it was on them. My hedgehog usually will not eat ANYTHING I try to feed her whether it's a fruit or vegetable. She will only eat her cat food and have crickets and mealworms (with ocassional wax worms) as a snack sometimes. I'm not sure what to do here just because I have to give her it daily. What should I do? 
(Also I haven't given her amoxicillin yet because I can't, but I don't think she'll drink that. If you could also tell me what I should do if for some reason she won't take that either, that would be appreciated  )


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm guessing the pet gel is probiotics meant to help keep the antibiotics from upsetting her digestive system quite as much.

Does she like meat-flavored baby food? Or canned cat food? I would give either or both of those a try & if she likes them, you can mix the gel in with them really well to hide it.

For the antibiotics, did the vet give you a syringe for dosing? Your best bet is to syringe it to her. She's not going to just take it on her own, and it's not an option as to whether she gets them or not. Syringing may be your best option for getting the gel into her as well. There's a sticky on syringe-feeding & giving medication in the Health FAQs section, including a video.


----------

